# Raspberry Wine



## gbeem (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm new to wine making (18 gallons). I've just bottled a gallon of raspberry. It was very dry and somewhat bitter. The recipe I used said to age for at least one year. Can I expect the bitterness to abate? (I added 2 TBS of sugar prior to bottling)


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!

Blackberries are in the medium level range for tannins - this could be what you are tasting. Yes - in time this will mellow out.

Malic Acid is also the dominant acid in Blackberries - this might also contribute to the taste - sweetening this can help to blend in with the acidity.

What was the TA/PH readings?

What yeast did you use? I like to use Lalvin 71b-1122 for my fruits that have high Malic Acid - this yeast will metabolize Malic Acid.


----------



## BobF (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope you sorbated before you added the sugar ....


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 16, 2011)

BobF said:


> I hope you sorbated before you added the sugar ....



Very good point that i forgot to mention!!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 16, 2011)

I always add an F-Pac with raspberry. Never had a batch of Raspberry make it a year so I don't know if it gets better. It it the favorite of all the wines I make according to the locals . They cant wait for more


----------



## gbeem (Mar 16, 2011)

Didn't test acid levels(don't know how). Used premium cuvee yeast and did K sorbate first. Thanks for all comments. Greg


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 16, 2011)

gbeem said:


> Didn't test acid levels(don't know how). Used premium cuvee yeast and did K sorbate first. Thanks for all comments. Greg



Purchase and Acid Test Kit - this will allow you to measure you TA in the must and adjust accordingly. You might have a high TA.


----------



## gbeem (Mar 16, 2011)

Is acid testing done in the primary, secondary, just prior to bottling or at all three stages? I have added acid blend per recipes, but that must just be a guestamate? and testing more precise? Thanks


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 16, 2011)

gbeem said:


> Is acid testing done in the primary, secondary, just prior to bottling or at all three stages? I have added acid blend per recipes, but that must just be a guestamate? and testing more precise? Thanks



I take an acid reading before fermenation and after i have stabilized the wine. I will adjust as needed.

Adding acid is the same as sugar - you shouldn't add it blindly - i would get the tools to measure it before adding.


----------



## gbeem (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Jon. I guess that will be the next step in evolution as a winemaker.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 16, 2011)

No problem - the hydrometer and the acid test kits are fairly cheap. I would go with a Thermohydrometer - has a built in thermometer to help you accurately adjust your SG or a given temp.


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi gbeem,

Can you post your recipe? It would be more helpful if we knew what you did. 

I have made raspberry wine from Welch's raspberry that came out very well and was not bitter nor needed to age for a year. So knowing what you did and what ingredients you use would give us a better idea on to tell you what you need to do.


----------



## gbeem (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Julie, I used 48 oz frozen red raspberries,3.75 qts H2O, 2.25 lbs sugar. 1/2 tsp acid blend, 1/8 tsp tanin 1 tsp yeast nutrient, 1 tsp pectic enzyme. SG was 1.08 and I used Red Star premium Cuvee. I had the berries smashed in a bag and removed them and racked after one week. Thanks for any advice. Greg


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2011)

F Y I
3#'s is VERY low for one gallon. Did you add a f-pac? 2 tbls of sugar is nothing for backsweetening.


----------



## Julie (Mar 17, 2011)

Tom is right you should have more berries so make an f-pac and backsweeten some more. Bring your gravity up to 1.000, taste and add until you are satisfied with the sweetness and remember that it will sweeten slightly more as it ages.


----------



## gbeem (Mar 17, 2011)

Now I am anxious to make another batch. Would 4 pounds be enough, and how do you make an F-pak?


----------



## Julie (Mar 17, 2011)

Here you go:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7547&highlight=make+f-pack


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 17, 2011)

4#'s should be alright.

With fruit wines - try to start with about 5-6#'s per gallon.


----------



## gbeem (Mar 18, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all! A new batch will be underway as soon as my primary is available (mint tea fermenting now). I'm glad I found this site. Greg


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I use 6#s per gallon and still do a F-pac with more berries


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 20, 2011)

I make a lot of raspberry and NEVER do an f-pack. The key is to get the raspberries out after about 4 days. It's the seeds that make it bitter and then requires more aging. I make a raspberry mead that is to die for! A little elderberry with the raspberry to blend and then med toast oak is amazing as well. 
You can sweeten and add acid to taste... AT THE END. Doing it by the numbers is not necessarily effective. The acid and sugar play off each other. A year with high acid will require more sweetening at the end to produce the same "perception" of sweetness. Vairous types of acid... AT THE END.... can enhance the wine. There is no hard and fast rule here, but as YOU like it. Play with a glass of "flat" tasting wine. Wet a toothpick and pick up that much of a single acid... or acid blend. Mix it in your GLASS of wine. You'll be amazed at how acid can enhance a flabby wine.

Debbie


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 20, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> I make a lot of raspberry and NEVER do an f-pack. The key is to get the raspberries out after about 4 days. It's the seeds that make it bitter and then requires more aging. I make a raspberry mead that is to die for! A little elderberry with the raspberry to blend and then med toast oak is amazing as well.
> You can sweeten and add acid to taste... AT THE END. Doing it by the numbers is not necessarily effective. The acid and sugar play off each other. A year with high acid will require more sweetening at the end to produce the same "perception" of sweetness. Vairous types of acid... AT THE END.... can enhance the wine. There is no hard and fast rule here, but as YOU like it. Play with a glass of "flat" tasting wine. Wet a toothpick and pick up that much of a single acid... or acid blend. Mix it in your GLASS of wine. You'll be amazed at how acid can enhance a flabby wine.
> 
> Debbie


 I agree with 4 days, I never thought about it but is what I do, I do F-PAC using 1# of berries and it adds a great nose to wine


----------



## gbeem (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Debbie, How many pounds of fruit per gallon do you use? Greg


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 21, 2011)

About 4#/gallon is what the notes say. I'm working on a nearly 100% melomel now... I won't do that again... had a hard time starting it because of the low Ph. The yeast were probably stressed.

Debbie


----------

